# The Stomper Ultimate Give-away



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Win A Free Liquid Logic Stomper! | CKS PaddleFest 2012

The world's best manufacturers have teamed up to give away the ultimate creeking package. A big thanks to Liquid Logic, Kokatat, Werner, IR, Shred Ready, Sweet, NRS and 5.10 for making this all happen for the paddling public.


----------

